# https://knobbymag.co.uk/ Where did they go?



## Ocracoke Island (Jul 1, 2017)

I was just about to order from https://knobbymag.co.uk/, went back to the cart, website off line.

I don’t know much about them, are they down because of UK to US shipping, Virus, etc?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

If yer looking to acquire a knobby mono mag, I just bought three right here in the USA ...


https://surfcastproshop.com/shop/ols/categories/reel-tuning


... look around at that site, there are four flavors to choose.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Ocracoke Island said:


> I was just about to order from https://knobbymag.co.uk/, went back to the cart, website off line.
> 
> I don’t know much about them, are they down because of UK to US shipping, Virus, etc?


Contact Matt at ReelKustomReels. He is based out of Virginia. He does custom mags for a reasonable price and it will be far better than anything you buy off of those sites.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

animalbarrie said:


> Contact Matt at ReelKustomReels. He is based out of Virginia. *He does custom mags for a reasonable price and it will be far better than anything you buy off of those sites.*


To put this into an initial perspective, I went to Matt's site and there are no mono mags for sale listed, nor any price listing. His eBay store link shows nothing for sale, either. Looking at the reel images he's put online, I see some with mono mags that appear to be the same as offered by surfcastproshop. 

Now, I have no dog in this one way or t'other, and without knowing if Matt sells mono mags outright, or exactly what they are, further investigation would be required for sure to see about Matt's "reasonable price" and "far better than anything ou buy off of those sites". As to the pricing, surfcastproshop lists quality mono mags from $30 (for flat and domed plates), $35 (Zzeta flat) to $60 (QTC flat). I've used all but the QTC, which I don't particularly like. 

Buying a mono mag is one thing, installation is entirely another. I have no problem and have done almost a dozen, but it surely is not a task for everyone.

Do the research, make the comparisons, let the better vendor (in Your opinion) win your patronage.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

BeachBob said:


> To put this into an initial perspective, I went to Matt's site and there are no mono mags for sale listed, nor any price listing. His eBay store link shows nothing for sale, either. Looking at the reel images he's put online, I see some with mono mags that appear to be the same as offered by surfcastproshop.
> 
> Now, I have no dog in this one way or t'other, and without knowing if Matt sells mono mags outright, or exactly what they are, further investigation would be required for sure to see about Matt's "reasonable price" and "far better than anything ou buy off of those sites". As to the pricing, surfcastproshop lists quality mono mags from $30 (for flat and domed plates), $35 (Zzeta flat) to $60 (QTC flat). I've used all but the QTC, which I don't particularly like.
> 
> ...


He doesn't sell mags only, people send him their reels and he does the work for the customer. He's done a number of reels for me and he has done a great job. If you are going to do it on your own then that's another thing. Sorry I even posted.


----------

